# Crankshaft Position Sensor Location (HELP! VW guy)



## JettaDude123 (Feb 8, 2004)

My gf's car won't start, narrowed it down to the crank position sensor and was using this image to locate the sensor: 

http://www.justanswer.com/audi/4rcnb-audi-a6-quattro-crank-position-sensor-located.html 
(scroll down a bit) 

My first question is that the image above is for a 30v (2001) and her's is a 12v (1996), so is the 12v CPS in the same location as the 30v? 

If yes to above, I sneaked a peek in that area and IT'S NOT THERE! I can clearly see the opening for the sensor and the (clean) threaded hole for the screw. Not sure how it could have fallen out but maybe it did. 

My last question is an important one: since I can't find the sensor itself (FML) where does the other end plug into the car? I was planning on just following the sensor cord back but apparently that isn't going to happen. 

THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH FOR THE HELP! We're in a bit of a pinch as we need to get the car fixed pretty soon.


----------



## Dev622 (Aug 1, 2012)

The plug should be behing the coolant reservoir on a passat. It's a gray plug 




JettaDude123 said:


> My gf's car won't start, narrowed it down to the crank position sensor and was using this image to locate the sensor:
> 
> http://www.justanswer.com/audi/4rcnb-audi-a6-quattro-crank-position-sensor-located.html
> (scroll down a bit)
> ...


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

thats where the crank sensor is on all v6 vw/audi transverse engines. Located on engine block right next to transmission above axle driver side 

if its not there possibly is fell out and axle took care of the rest?


----------



## JettaDude123 (Feb 8, 2004)

thanks guys I found it. Turns out I WAS looking in the location it would be for the 30v. Harder to find diy info on those 12v's. Lets hope it runs for a while more maintenance free


----------

